# RH 9, apache2 + php updaten...fehler...



## Ben Ben (24. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,

folgendes Problem. Ich mit meinem RH9 System, Apache2 und PHP wollte PHP mit den Sources von php.net updaten.
Erst hat mit afx gefehlt woraufhin ich httpd-devel installiert habe.
Dann kamen folgende fehler:

Configuring SAPI modules
checking for AOLserver support... no
checking for Apache 1.x module support via DSO through APXS... no
checking for Apache 1.x module support... no
checking for member fd in BUFF *... no
checking for mod_charset compatibility option... no
checking for Apache 2.0 filter-module support via DSO through APXS... no
checking for Apache 2.0 handler-module support via DSO through APXS... apxs:Error: Invalid query string `APU_BINDIR'.
apxs:Error: Invalid query string `APR_BINDIR'.
./configure: line 1: /apu-config: No such file or directory
./configure: line 1: /apr-config: No such file or directory
configure: error: Please note that Apache version >= 2.0.44 is required.

bei googlen kam raus, das mein Apache wohl keine Module unterstützt obwohl es das sollte da http -l mit u.a. mod_so ausspuckt.
Weiteres googlen brachte mir ich sollte in dem Fall apache mit rpm -e httpd deinstallieren worauf dann diese Fehler kamen und ich nun mit google und meinem Latein am Ende bin:

error: Failed dependencies:
        httpd-mmn = 20020628 is needed by (installed) mod_perl-1.99_07-5
        httpd-mmn = 20020628 is needed by (installed) mod_python-3.0.1-3
        httpd-mmn = 20020628 is needed by (installed) php-4.2.2-17.2
        httpd-mmn = 20020628 is needed by (installed) mod_ssl-2.0.40-21.11
        libapr.so.0 is needed by (installed) mod_perl-1.99_07-5
        libaprutil.so.0 is needed by (installed) mod_perl-1.99_07-5
        webserver is needed by (installed) webalizer-2.01_10-11
        httpd >= 2.0.40 is needed by (installed) mod_perl-1.99_07-5
        httpd >= 2.0.40 is needed by (installed) mod_python-3.0.1-3
        httpd is needed by (installed) redhat-config-httpd-1.0.1-18
        httpd is needed by (installed) mod_ssl-2.0.40-21.11
        httpd = 2.0.40 is needed by (installed) httpd-devel-2.0.40-21

Muss ich denn Apache unbedingt deinstalliren oder kann ich den irgendwie mit neuen Sources drüberinstallieren (dann aber so das er DSO unterstüzt)?
Bei einem Google-Ergebnis habe ich gelesen ein Feodore srpm könnte man für RH9 kompilieren und dann wäre das kein Prob nur hab ich dafür leider keine Anleitung gefunden.
Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## mathiu (25. Juni 2004)

das Problem  mit dem Fedora-Packet wird dann wohl wieder sein, dass es eine Version hat, welche nicht zu den Abhängigkeiten passt...aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher...

Wieso machst du kein komplettes Update auf Fedora Scheint mir in dieser Hinsicht am einfachsten..
oder hindert dich irgendwas daran?




> configure: error: Please note that Apache version >= 2.0.44 is required


das sagt ja eigentlich schon alles...du hast scheinbar 2.0.40 installiert..es wird aber mindestens 2.0.44 benötigt..

entweder du versuchst ein update von apache inklusive aller Abhängigkeiten, was aber ein ziemlicher Aufwand sein kann oder du machst ein komplettes Systemupdate..

Die dritte Möglichkeit wäre natürlich die Verwendung einer anderen Version von PHP. RH9 geht nicht über PHP4.2.x hinaus, falls du die aktuellen sourcen kompilieren willst, ist es klar, dass es nicht zu deiner apache-version passt.
Ich kenne aber den Grund nicht für deinen Entscheid, PHP über die Sourcen zu installieren..?

Ein bisschen wirr, aber ich hoffe mal das hilft..


----------



## Ben Ben (25. Juni 2004)

Ja klingt irgendwie logisch, aber sowas wäre ich höchstens aus der Windowswelt gewohnt einfach mal wegen einem Teil Software das ganze System upzudaten. Ausserdem will ich mit dem Feodora a) meinen P II 350 nicht überfordern und b) muss es ja irgendeine Andere Lösung geben 

Das mit den Versionen hatte ich auch schon gelesen, wohin aber eine Andere Aussage dazu war, das es kein Problem macht (ist eigetlich auch logisch, da sich PHP mit Apache 1.3.x bis 2.x isntallieren lässt).

Dumme Frage wie würde ich denn die Abhängigkeiten die Apache z.Z.t hat rausbekommen um den ggf. neuzukompilieren?

Wieso sollten die aktuellen Ressourcen nicht passen? Hab bei php.net jedenfalls nix davon gelesen.
Der Grund PHP über diese ***** Ressourcen zu insallieren ist der das ich keine adäquate RPM für PHP gefunden habe, weil das da wohl noch nicht so in Mode ist.

Trotzdem thx


----------



## dAmIsTa (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ben Ben,

erst einmal danke für deine PN. Ich habe mich leider unter Linux nicht mit den Webserver diensten beschäftigt doch ich würde gerne das Problem mit dir lösen. Alleine aus dem Grund hier nochwas für mich mitzunehmen.

So wie es aussieht gibt es häufig solche fehler beim RH9. Es reicht schon wenn du eine fehlermeldung in google einfügst.

Guckst du *hier* 

Ich werde mich leider erst nächstes WE damit beschäftigen können da ich noch Prüfungen habe zu einem weiteren Zertifikat. Danach werde ich mich in die Materie mal einlesen.

Sorry, dass ich dir momentan nicht helfen.
Gruß


----------



## Ben Ben (26. Juni 2004)

gar kein Problem, wenigestens bin ich dann aber icht alleine im Kampf gegen Tux 

Achso wegen dem Google-Link gehe ich davon aus das es ironisch gemeint war? Denn ich habe nur einen Trefefr und der verweist auf diesen Thread


----------



## dAmIsTa (26. Juni 2004)

ich verstehe das nicht.
Ich habe mir den lin mal angeguckt und du hast recht. Ich habe es aber erneut versucht und hierbei kamen folgende links raus:
http://unixforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=335
http://lists.nyphp.org/pipermail/talk/2003-June/004063.html
http://torque.oncloud8.com/archives/000120.html
http://www.redhat.com/archives/redhat-list/2003-June/msg03687.html

und noch viele mehr


----------

